# RIP Fink



## spudnic (Sep 22, 2011)

Fink you may have been a shwilly as rat, and kind of a dick at times. But you are my best friend. Still travelin with us in out spirits love ya finkerton.


----------



## thisisme (Sep 26, 2011)

Aww! What a cutie (and a bad ass too im sure) Sorry for your loss


----------



## spudnic (Sep 26, 2011)

hes the best mother fucker ever man. its allright though he lived on to be a true bad ass haha


----------



## earthowl (Nov 7, 2011)

ive had like 4 rats die on the road, its awful


----------



## spudnic (Mar 5, 2012)

earthowl said:


> ive had like 4 rats die on the road, its awful


 you know fink dont you? it was jeffs rat he had for ever


----------



## earthowl (Mar 8, 2012)

spudnic said:


> you know fink dont you? it was jeffs rat he had for ever


yeah dood im sure i met him. jeff knew all my rats too, metaglip, fifel, and cancer. yeah. :, (


----------



## fackshat (Mar 8, 2012)

Aww.


----------



## spudnic (Mar 8, 2012)

earthowl said:


> yeah dood im sure i met him. jeff knew all my rats too, metaglip, fifel, and cancer. yeah. :, (


 yeah i got a new one after fink passed named her tink and she just died like 3 days ago. i think i have a bad juju with rats or something


----------



## Kim Chee (Mar 8, 2012)

uhoh, bad rat juju. gotta go see the witch doctor for the cure. 
Sorry about your rat, Ms. Spudnic. We were just speaking of
her. How about a goldfish? ahhhhhhh, I'm just being silly.
I can see you hoppin' a train with a fish tank.


----------



## spudnic (Mar 8, 2012)

yeah it sucks man i think im just not gonna have any animals. but i do enjoy a furry companion. if i could figure out how to hop with a goldfish then i would be down. i dont realy want a dog to much of a hassle and cats piss me off. rats are just my happy medium.


----------



## earthowl (Mar 23, 2012)

spudnic said:


> yeah it sucks man i think im just not gonna have any animals. but i do enjoy a furry companion. if i could figure out how to hop with a goldfish then i would be down. i dont realy want a dog to much of a hassle and cats piss me off. rats are just my happy medium.


get a ferret


----------



## spudnic (Mar 26, 2012)

earthowl said:


> get a ferret


 i would but they are illegal in a lot of states and i dont wanna get mine taken away


----------



## earthowl (Mar 26, 2012)

oh yeah! thats nuts!


----------



## spudnic (Mar 27, 2012)

yup it sucks farrets are fucking adorible


----------



## moopy (Mar 27, 2012)

That picture of Fink in your front shirt pocket makes me wanna puke it's so cute. He looked like he was a good little ratty :'(


----------



## spudnic (Mar 28, 2012)

cutest mother fucker ever man


----------



## spudnic (Mar 29, 2012)

you should get one man, they are in my opinion the best pets to travel with


----------



## spudnic (Mar 30, 2012)

well rats are wonderfull companions, they are very chep to travel with an inexpensive when it comes to food, rats will eat just about anything so when i ate my rat would eat with me i would never have to buy food for him. i bough one bag of food put it in my pack for emergencies but hardly had to feed him. If you raise them from babies and train them to stay on your shoulders they will just sleep on you, they are also like portable toothbrushes, cause they like to eat the plaque of your teeth, they are allaround the best companions to travel with.


----------

